# JFK murder



## Kinnakeet

I just watched a show about UFO's and JFK's murder was brought up apparently the deep state specifically Majestic 12 the had JFK killed because he wanted to share with the AMERICAN people what we know about aliens and alien technology very interesting I thought.


----------



## vraiblonde

JEFF69Z28 said:


> I just watched a show about UFO's and JFK's murder was brought up apparently the deep state specifically Majestic 12 the had JFK killed because he wanted to share with the AMERICAN people what we know about aliens and alien technology very interesting I thought.



That's a theory alright....  

I think JFK was killed because of his mob ties.  Certainly that's why Bobby was killed.  I never believed in that "lone gunman" silliness.

And I think there is most definitely intelligent life somewhere out there.  As vast as the universe is, there pretty much has to be.


----------



## Clem72

vraiblonde said:


> That's a theory alright....
> 
> I think JFK was killed because of his mob ties.  Certainly that's why Bobby was killed.  I never believed in that "lone gunman" silliness.
> 
> And I think there is most definitely intelligent life somewhere out there.  As vast as the universe is, there pretty much has to be.



The magic bullet is one of the silliest things the government has ever presented as truth. 

Who knows if it was his tussle with Cuba, the fight against the Fed, or other.   What we do know is that the evidence they presented is crap, and that his "killer" was immediately killed himself. Suspicious much?


----------



## Tech

Love using this with liberals.
You believe that Oswald being the lone shooter was a lie.
You believe that the government is covering up aliens.
You believe they lied about Iraq's WMDs.

...but you believe the government is telling the truth on hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

JEFF69Z28 said:


> I just watched a show about UFO's and JFK's murder was brought up apparently the deep state specifically Majestic 12 the had JFK killed because he wanted to share with the AMERICAN people what we know about aliens and alien technology very interesting I thought.


I think maybe he was assassinated because he failed to use punctuation in his writings.


----------



## glhs837

I recommend the last half of the latest season of American Horror Story


----------



## Kinnakeet

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I think maybe he was assassinated because he failed to use punctuation in his writings.


You know i never thought of that you might be on to something


----------



## Kinnakeet

vraiblonde said:


> That's a theory alright....
> 
> I think JFK was killed because of his mob ties.  Certainly that's why Bobby was killed.  I never believed in that "lone gunman" silliness.
> 
> And I think there is most definitely intelligent life somewhere out there.  As vast as the universe is, there pretty much has to be.





Clem72 said:


> The magic bullet is one of the silliest things the government has ever presented as truth.
> 
> Who knows if it was his tussle with Cuba, the fight against the Fed, or other.   What we do know is that the evidence they presented is crap, and that his "killer" was immediately killed himself. Suspicious much?


Look up James Files you will be amazed at what he claimed!


----------



## DaSDGuy

vraiblonde said:


> That's a theory alright....
> 
> I think JFK was killed because of his mob ties.  Certainly that's why Bobby was killed.  I never believed in that "lone gunman" silliness.
> 
> And I think there is most definitely intelligent life somewhere out there.  As vast as the universe is, there pretty much has to be.


I certainly hope there is intelligent life out there.  We seem to have a shortage here.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> And I think there is most definitely intelligent life somewhere out there.  As vast as the universe is, there pretty much has to be.



This does seem logical. On the other hand, weighed against the probability that life CAN arise elsewhere - I am also skeptical. I'm a bit ambivalent.

I remember a Sagan book where he discussed that formula commonly used to suggest millions of worlds where intelligent life could arise and posing possiblities as to why we haven't found or heard from others. Some of them - they HAVE contacted us - they don't want to contact us - the nearest one is way too far away to EVER possibly contact us - they can't (as in, nearest one may still be stalled in technological development, maybe indefinitely) - 

And lastly - maybe we're the first. His words - SOMEONE has to be first. Maybe it's us.

I learned, as a kid, that according to our best estimates, the universe is around 13 billion years old, but only after about 6 billion years was there any chance for stars to form at all. Planets formed sometime afterward, and OUR planet formed 4.5 billion years ago - in the middle of that range (planet and star formation occurring in the 6-14 billion year range). I guess you COULD say, our planet is comparatively old.

LIFE arose rather quickly - as microorganisms. About the MOMENT water was on the Earth. But the simplest plants didn't occur until about 800 million years ago. If the Earth's life was seen as a DAY, even the dinosaurs in the last couple hours. WE appear in the final seconds.

A LOT of things have to occur, on a planet, for the emergence of life as we understand it. SO MANY, I'm doubtful it could happen twice. For one - you need water, and THAT has a THIN range of temperature as planets go. You need a planet with a magnetosphere, and an atmosphere with something like an ozone layer to protect rising life from its sun. You need certain kinds of radiation present in the soil to promote mutation without killing life. You need a volcanic planet with tectonic plates. You need a thin range of gravity, temperature and so forth. 

If you just want to see MICROBES forming, yeah, that could happen. But anything more advanced than an amoeba - you're going to need the confluence of a LOT of variables.

Maybe I'm wrong. I think it's highly possible that we REALLY are it. I think if you want people to start taking this world seriously, maybe we should adopt the idea that we are running the risk of essentially destorying the universe, should WE be the only advanced life that EVER arises.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> Maybe I'm wrong. I think it's highly possible that we REALLY are it. I think if you want people to start taking this world seriously, maybe we should adopt the idea that we are running the risk of essentially destorying the universe, should WE be the only advanced life that EVER arises.



I think scientifically it's almost impossible that we're it.

But let's talk theologically, because that's another interesting side of things.  Why would God allow us puny mortals to destroy his creation?  According to the Bible, he wouldn't - he'd wreck it himself and there's nothing we can do about it.  No matter how good you've been, when God decides enough is enough the righteous will be destroyed along with the evil.  And there's nothing we can do about it.

I find that a comforting thought, really, because it aligns with my own non-religious views.  SOMETHING is in control of this universe, and it's not me.  It's not Hollywood or the crazy politicians, either.  So I can chill and do my small part to keep my immediate environment clean and pleasant, the rest of it is someone else's job.

Still talking God, who is infinite and all-powerful, doesn't it seem likely - even probable - that if we're it he'd have made us better?  Smarter, saner, kinder?  Maybe we're a failed prototype - a beta version -  and he has this whole other planet lightyears away that lives in peace and harmony.  And maybe he's so pleased with how that turned out he's making other planets like it even as we speak, so eventually there will be a whole universe filled with awesomeness like it says in the Bible.   Maybe he's like, "Ugh, I promised you people I'd never destroy you again, so could you please hurry up with destroying yourselves so we can have nice things?"

Because if I were God and had all that power, you better believe I wouldn't stop at us and call it good.  Yikes.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> I think scientifically it's almost impossible that we're it.


(shrug) It's still based on a lot of assumptions. It's mathematically possible for a billion monkeys at keyboards that one of them types up Hamlet - but not within the projected time left in the universe. it is POSSIBLE, but not everything is infinite.



vraiblonde said:


> But let's talk theologically, because that's another interesting side of things.  Why would God allow us puny mortals to destroy his creation?  According to the Bible, he wouldn't - he'd wreck it himself and there's nothing we can do about it.  No matter how good you've been, when God decides enough is enough the righteous will be destroyed along with the evil.  And there's nothing we can do about it.


Strictly speaking, according to the Bible, the Flood was a do-over. I don't believe in the Flood as LITERAL history. For one, no matter what explanation is concocted, it really is impossible for there to be a worldwide flood of the kind described in Genesis. But it has been written that's he's given the thought of wiping it out.

I can't remember if it was an Outer Limits or Night Gallery - but there was an episode where our spies were spying on aliens we were at war with - and learned that GOD was on THEIR side. Creepy.

Theologically if Man were to wipe out Creation, logically Judgment Day would follow, since there'd be no one afterward to judge.



vraiblonde said:


> I find that a comforting thought, really, because it aligns with my own non-religious views.  SOMETHING is in control of this universe, and it's not me.  It's not Hollywood or the crazy politicians, either.  So I can chill and do my small part to keep my immediate environment clean and pleasant, the rest of it is someone else's job.



It does feel that way sometimes. I'm weirded out by the suggestion - made by atheistic scientists but still - that it's conceivable our entire universe is itself a simulation. That really isn't technically FAR different than a Supreme Being - God - having created our Universe.



vraiblonde said:


> Still talking God, who is infinite and all-powerful, doesn't it seem likely - even probable - that if we're it he'd have made us better?  Smarter, saner, kinder?  Maybe we're a failed prototype - a beta version -  and he has this whole other planet lightyears away that lives in peace and harmony.



I've been down this path lately a lot. Because I often wonder, if there's anything of me beyond death, you're damned skippy I am going to try to comfort and help those I leave behind. But it doesn't happen. And I wonder - perhaps because there is nothing there. And perhaps it's as that parable about the rich man and the poor man in Abraham's bosom - that God doesn't allow it.

But perhaps it's because they've gone SO FAR BEYOND US - that they really don't want to. If say, beyond death, you're not some disembodied spirit a la Harry Potter but really are so part of the higher power, you'd be like trying to show sympathy and guidance to cockroaches or bacteria. You're just THAT far beyond us.

And if THAT is the case, it really makes God to be fantastically remarkable - and us MUCH lower on the scale of things than we want to believe.
It would explain, for example, how Jesus could refer to people as "evil" when he explains that "even you, who are evil" grasp that fathers want to give good things to their children - and how much more God wants to do the same. How, when questioned about a woman repeatedly widowed - whose wife she would be in heaven - and Jesus answers - "you don't get it - no one's - they're not married in heaven, they're not remotely like that".

I mean, if you think about it, if there is a God, he's SO HIGH ABOVE US, it's kind of amazing he cares at all. And yet evidently he does.



vraiblonde said:


> Because if I were God and had all that power, you better believe I wouldn't stop at us and call it good.  Yikes.


Let's all breathe a huge sigh of relief that you are not. Kidding aside - that God would bother doesn't make the narrative unthinkable but Him all the more amazing.


----------



## Monello

The Louisiana mob seems like the most likely culprits.  They did the heavy lifting to get JFK elected.  I'm sure they expected their cut for assisting.  Instead they got a full court press from national law enforcement.  Imagine that, a politician pulling a bait & switch tactic.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> And if THAT is the case, it really makes God to be fantastically remarkable - and us MUCH lower on the scale of things than we want to believe.



Compared to the bacteria you mentioned we ARE low on the scale.  Look at what bacteria does compared to the average human.  It's pretty astounding.  



> For one, no matter what explanation is concocted, it really is impossible for there to be a worldwide flood of the kind described in Genesis.



I feel like if God can create a human out of dust, flooding the whole world should be a piece of cake.



> Let's all breathe a huge sigh of relief that you are not.



That can be what you give thanks for on Thursday.  

I've never thought that humans are the pinnacle of the universe.  There are just too many spectacular things going on for us to be the magnum opus.  Traveling and learning about geology has really made me realize how insignificant humans are in the grand scheme.  This world could get along just fine without us, and did for billions of years, but we can't get along for one second without it.  And that's just our boring tiny little planet - in our boring little tiny solar system in our boring little tiny galaxy.  Beyond that are other galaxies and the enormity of it is mind blowing.


----------



## glhs837

Monello said:


> Imagine that, a politician pulling a bait & switch tactic.



Come'on, man.... whaddya expect? Morals or sumpin? I learned long ago from Corn Puff..........


----------



## black dog

jrt_ms1995 said:


> I think maybe he was assassinated because he failed to use punctuation in his writings.



Wait.... What???


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> I think scientifically it's almost impossible that we're it.
> 
> But let's talk theologically, because that's another interesting side of things.  Why would God allow us puny mortals to destroy his creation?  According to the Bible, he wouldn't - he'd wreck it himself and there's nothing we can do about it.  No matter how good you've been, when God decides enough is enough the righteous will be destroyed along with the evil.  And there's nothing we can do about it.
> 
> I find that a comforting thought, really, because it aligns with my own non-religious views.  SOMETHING is in control of this universe, and it's not me.  It's not Hollywood or the crazy politicians, either.  So I can chill and do my small part to keep my immediate environment clean and pleasant, the rest of it is someone else's job.
> 
> Still talking God, who is infinite and all-powerful, doesn't it seem likely - even probable - that if we're it he'd have made us better?  Smarter, saner, kinder?  Maybe we're a failed prototype - a beta version -  and he has this whole other planet lightyears away that lives in peace and harmony.  And maybe he's so pleased with how that turned out he's making other planets like it even as we speak, so eventually there will be a whole universe filled with awesomeness like it says in the Bible.   Maybe he's like, "Ugh, I promised you people I'd never destroy you again, so could you please hurry up with destroying yourselves so we can have nice things?"
> 
> Because if I were God and had all that power, you better believe I wouldn't stop at us and call it good.  Yikes.


I’m positive that the universe has made several forms of intelligent life of it’s, for lack of a better term, lifetime. The rub of it is timing, we may have had intelligent life on mars, we just missed them by an eon or two.


----------



## GregV814

LBJ had JFK killed. he was too old to be elected, the events occurred in his state, he intentionally misdirected the Texas Rangers to screw up the crime scene. Jack Ruby was allowed to kill Lee Harvey Oswald.
Period.


----------



## Kinnakeet

SamSpade said:


> (shrug) It's still based on a lot of assumptions. It's mathematically possible for a billion monkeys at keyboards that one of them types up Hamlet - but not within the projected time left in the universe. it is POSSIBLE, but not everything is infinite.
> 
> 
> Strictly speaking, according to the Bible, the Flood was a do-over. I don't believe in the Flood as LITERAL history. For one, no matter what explanation is concocted, it really is impossible for there to be a worldwide flood of the kind described in Genesis. But it has been written that's he's given the thought of wiping it out.
> 
> I can't remember if it was an Outer Limits or Night Gallery - but there was an episode where our spies were spying on aliens we were at war with - and learned that GOD was on THEIR side. Creepy.
> 
> Theologically if Man were to wipe out Creation, logically Judgment Day would follow, since there'd be no one afterward to judge.
> 
> 
> 
> It does feel that way sometimes. I'm weirded out by the suggestion - made by atheistic scientists but still - that it's conceivable our entire universe is itself a simulation. That really isn't technically FAR different than a Supreme Being - God - having created our Universe.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been down this path lately a lot. Because I often wonder, if there's anything of me beyond death, you're damned skippy I am going to try to comfort and help those I leave behind. But it doesn't happen. And I wonder - perhaps because there is nothing there. And perhaps it's as that parable about the rich man and the poor man in Abraham's bosom - that God doesn't allow it.
> 
> But perhaps it's because they've gone SO FAR BEYOND US - that they really don't want to. If say, beyond death, you're not some disembodied spirit a la Harry Potter but really are so part of the higher power, you'd be like trying to show sympathy and guidance to cockroaches or bacteria. You're just THAT far beyond us.
> 
> And if THAT is the case, it really makes God to be fantastically remarkable - and us MUCH lower on the scale of things than we want to believe.
> It would explain, for example, how Jesus could refer to people as "evil" when he explains that "even you, who are evil" grasp that fathers want to give good things to their children - and how much more God wants to do the same. How, when questioned about a woman repeatedly widowed - whose wife she would be in heaven - and Jesus answers - "you don't get it - no one's - they're not married in heaven, they're not remotely like that".
> 
> I mean, if you think about it, if there is a God, he's SO HIGH ABOVE US, it's kind of amazing he cares at all. And yet evidently he does.
> 
> 
> Let's all breathe a huge sigh of relief that you are not. Kidding aside - that God would bother doesn't make the narrative unthinkable but Him all the more amazing.


The aliens put us here as an experiment and every once and a while they come back to check on us.


----------



## Kinnakeet

GregV814 said:


> LBJ had JFK killed. he was too old to be elected, the events occurred in his state, he intentionally misdirected the Texas Rangers to screw up the crime scene. Jack Ruby was allowed to kill Lee Harvey Oswald.
> Period.


Ruby was told by the mob to kill Oswald and he did because Oswald knew everything...Look up James Files


----------



## SamSpade

JEFF69Z28 said:


> The aliens put us here as an experiment and every once and a while they come back to check on us.


As often as we hear about UFOs or whatever they call them now, the vast distances of space lead me to believe only a few possiblilities, other than it's all BS.


They've always been here.
They're from another time.
They're from another universe/dimension/etc.

They got here OTHER than traversing incredible distances in space, even assuming faster than light is ever possible.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> They got here OTHER than traversing incredible distances in space, even assuming faster than light is ever possible.



I'm reading a really good book called _At Home_ by Bill Bryson.  It's a history of our homes and the stuff in them (more or less, he goes off on tangents a good bit), and it's fascinating to see how we had invented _this_ but didn't think to apply it to _that_ until hundreds of years later.

There was a time when people were astounded by the telephone and electric lights.  More recently they were astounded by the internet. Faster than light is possible, we just don't know how to do it yet.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Faster than light is possible, we just don't know how to do it yet.


More like, FTL _may_ be possible one day. But right now everything says it isn’t possible.


----------



## spr1975wshs

We were watching the motorcade on TV during my brother's 4th birthday party.


----------



## Kyle

SamSpade said:


> More like, FTL _may_ be possible one day. But right now everything says it isn’t possible.


There may be a limit to the speed of light, but nothing says there's a limit to the speed of space. 










						Warp drives: Physicists give chances of faster-than-light space travel a boost
					

If humanity wants to travel between stars, people are going to need to travel faster than light. New research suggests that it might be possible to build warp drives and beat the galactic speed limit.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Faster than light is possible, we just don't know how to do it yet.



I think cold fusion will dramatically change the world once someone/somebodies figure out how to pull it off.


----------



## stgislander

I think we should take a page from Frank Herbert.  Come up the correct narcotic cocktail and feed it to addicts until they genetically mutate and can fold space.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> I think we should take a page from Frank Herbert.  Come up the correct narcotic cocktail and feed it to addicts until they genetically mutate and can fold space.


We're kind of limited by the local source material. 

I'm sure some of them can't even fold laundry.


----------



## Kinnakeet

SamSpade said:


> As often as we hear about UFOs or whatever they call them now, the vast distances of space lead me to believe only a few possiblilities, other than it's all BS.
> 
> 
> They've always been here.
> They're from another time.
> They're from another universe/dimension/etc.
> They got here OTHER than traversing incredible distances in space, even assuming faster than light is ever possible.


They have technology the we cannot even dream of


----------



## Kyle

They're probably all around us, all the time. 

Observing, manipulating, experimenting...


----------

